# Styling Asian Hair



## luvsic (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey all,

I was wondering if any of you had any tricks to having a style hold! Product recommendations, styling tools - you name it, I need all the help I can get. 

One thing I especially want to learn is* how to make teasing hold. *My hair is not fine, it is "normal", but for some reason for the life of me teasing falls flat within seconds, no matter how much hairspray I use or how much I backcomb. This is what irritates me most - especially if I am trying to do a style like a "hive" or just have a little extra umph for the day. 

As for holding curls - don't even get me started. I feel like I've tried ever method and hairspray under the sun - curling irons, hot rollers (I've had the most luck with these so far), curling + cupping for 15 seconds, curling + pinning, NOTHING WORKS. I think I just need a hairspray that can handle my do.

Anyway, any recs are appreciated! I am thinking of getting some sea salt this weekend and trying out a beachy waves look..


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Mar 13, 2010)

This is what I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I use paul mitchell spray hold me tight. I backcomb up all the way to the end of my hair and then use the spray, and then use my flat iron to go over the now veritcal strand.


----------



## Civies (Mar 27, 2010)

My curls stay all day long and my hair never did until now! The magic weapon is.. my flat iron. It holds curls way better than a regular curling iron. HTH. If I didn't want to I wouldn't even put in hairspray because my hair would still stay. About the teasing, I can never get mine to stay all day but I can get it up for a good few hours. I usually tease in 'layers' so I don't just tease one section like crazy and hope for that to stay up. I tease from the back of my had to the mid (horizontally speaking) so that my highest layers have something to fall on (my other teased layers) instead of falling flat back onto my head. Sorry if that was confusing for you


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 27, 2010)

try gel in your hair before blow drying it then curling it. gel will make the curl hold reallly well.


----------

